# JBL T595 Decade repair



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i have a pair of these and tweeters and midranges are not working.
anybody knows if i can find replacements or if they can be repaired?
i guess midranges maybe can be repaired but the tweeters are piezoelectric 
and i am not sure.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Always loved these speakers. Good luck with the repair. Have you reached out to JBL? They offered a newer version, Limited i think.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

never heard them.i purchased then as is but if i judge from the older 545 they must rock.
i am afraid i will not manage to repair them.
maybe i will use them only for midbass.


----------

